# 2011: dos anos mais quentes a nível global



## Iceberg (2 Dez 2011 às 22:32)

2011: dos anos mais quentes a nível global

2011-12-02 (IM)

A temperatura global em 2011 está entre as dez mais elevadas desde que há registos. É também das temperaturas mais elevadas dos anos em que ocorreu um evento La Niña.

Foi desde 1997 que ocorreram os 13 anos mais quentes a nível global.

A extensão e o volume do gelo do Ártico em 2011 foram respetivamente o segundo e o menor valor já registrados.

Estes são alguns dos destaques da Declaração Anual Provisória da Organização Meteorológica Mundial sobre o Estado do Clima Global, que faz uma avaliação da temperatura e um resumo do tempo e dos eventos climáticos mais marcantes em 2011. 

De acordo com esta Declaração da OMM, estima-se que a temperatura global do ar combinada à superfície do mar e à superfície do solo (Janeiro-Outubro) seja de 0,41°C ± 0,11°C acima da média anual que é de 14,00ºC, para o período 1961-1990.

Este é o décimo ano mais quente desde o início dos registos em 1850.

http://www.wmo.int/pages/mediacentre/press_releases/gcs_2011_en.html


----------



## Microburst (22 Jan 2012 às 18:57)

Apesar de já estarmos em 2012, este pareceu-me o tópico mais adequado para colocar esta notícia. 



> *NASA prevê maior aquecimento da Terra nos próximos anos*
> 20.01.2012
> 
> Helena Geraldes
> ...


----------



## Kispo (22 Jan 2012 às 22:11)

Estas notícias não me dizem nada... 
A manipulação de dados que existe deita estas noticias todas por terra.

Nada melhor do que continuar a aguardar pelos próximos anos para ver o que acontece.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jan 2012 às 21:32)

Penso que a notícia que cita a NASA se deve querer referir ao ciclo solar.. .

e basta observar o sol para perceber que este está a ficar mais ativo, tal como o esperado. Nos próximos anos isso vai-se notar e é perfeitamente natural... já sei que muitos virão gritar "AI O AQUECIEMNTO GLOBAL !!!!" e eu vou apanhar um ataque de furia com esse aproveitamento populista.

Mas na realidade não podemos negar que o aumento médio da temperatura existe, e a posição "vamos esperar mais uns anos para ver o que acontece" não me parece o melhor. Opiniões.


----------

